# Need help with Throttle Carb Linkage Set a Up Ariens 7/24



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just giving her a good once over, I did more damage than good.

I pulled the engine cover off, decarboned the engine and did some paint work. I go to fire her up and only runs at idle. I look over to the linkage and seems like something is missing/out of whack. Here are the pics of carb/linkage set-up.

I am hovering over my driveway as we speak to see if I find anything that popped off.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

The only way to turn off unit is by pulling the plug boot, lowering the throttle us unresponsive.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Think what you have there is an 80's ST724. You seem to be a victim of some ******* engineering. I don't see a ground wire, that linkage rod touching the carb mounting bolt, the rod under the float bowl (governor linkage?) seems bent and is touching the fuel line, all appear kinda bogus. One of the Ariens guys can surely tell you what you're missing.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The part of the throttle arm forward of the red lever hand adjust is too far forward. (The part with all the holes where the throttle linkage and governor linkages z-bend into the assembly). It could be you had it swung down upon re-assembly or the spring wire insdie is off or broke. There is no kill wire hooked to the base of the throttle bracket, so you won't be able to ground the ignition to accomplish a shut down ( very bottom of red lever shaft when pushed all the way down contacts a wire completing a ground for spark which shuts machine off by sending electric impulse for spark to ground not plug). You may have a stray spade connector looking for a home (it would be coming from inside the recoil housing).
Look around on youtube for tecumseh linkages, donyboy and see what more closely matches your machine. If you take the linkages off the throttle bracket does the arm with all the holes just flop around? It should kind of sit around the 10-11 o'clock position by itself. The heater box may have the lonely spade connector for the bottom of the throttle assembly:wavetowel2:


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank I wil take some better pics, after I got off "angry", the only way which seems to be the proper way to shut off the engine is the KEY in the controls.

So now I only need to figure out the linkage issue. This thing was running like a gem until I decided to give it some TLC today. I thought I was making a few steps forward and now I feel like I am a mile back ?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I have some pics from a Tec 7hp, but I think it was an old girl with a top mount bracket, not the side of the recoil mount like most Tecs since the 80's. :icon_blue_very_sad:
Edit, these are from a an 11hp I have on the bench, different carb attitude and linkage, but shows the close and open position of the throttle arm, like it stays within 9 o'clock to midnight. Has the key switch and kill wire, but they're really not very clear. I'll look for a 7hp in the garage tomorrow


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!

I am at a loss since the choke for the carb sits on top on of the engine vs on the side like the rest of blowers. 

Hopefully something just got dislodged and I over looked it. If not, is it possible to order linkage and springs?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow... as my buddy would say, that's effed-up like a soup sandwich! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

But it's possible you could get away without ordering any parts!

The important thing is the second lever that's on the same pivot as the speed control... the one with all the holes in it that the linkages connect to. Yours is in about the 8:00 position but needs to be in more of a 11:00-12:00 position as shown in the 2nd and 3rd photos that jtclays posted.

What I'd do is unbolt the speed lever assembly from the blower housing and carefully move it around to see if you can get that lever pointing upward without doing too much to the linkage wires. You may need to straighten them a bit - the one going to the throttle on the carb in particular looks bent. And the one going to the governor arm on the engine needs to be free to move without hitting the carb or engine so some tweaking may be required there.

The other thing to think about is that there's a spring between that lever and the speed control lever. The idea is that with the speed control lever in the "slow" (down) position, the spring should be under nearly zero tension. As you move the speed control lever upward toward the "fast" position, the spring tension increases and presses the 2nd lever (the one with the holes) in a counterclockwise direction (ie toward the left). That tends to open the throttle on the carb, with the force from the governor arm balancing the spring tension and tending to close the throttle.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Any photos would be great...even better where would I be able to source the parts?

I am tempted to walk into a local repair place and see if they have anything around and cost to fix the issue. If it's $50-$60 I am sold.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

I came across a member here called Sidegrinder looking for parts in my Honda Track Drive. He also had an Ariens motor for parts. I ended up needing the lever assembly that raises the RPMS. It somehow worked its way loose...and lost tension. Bought the whole carb set up for $20 and I couldn't be happier!


----------

